

Google Search banning Eben Moglen's Wikipedia page? - chatman

A google search for Eben Moglen (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.co.in&#x2F;search?q=eben+moglen) doesn&#x27;t show the Wikipedia page for him in first 3 pages. Furthermore, a search for <i>eben moglen wikipedia</i> shows only the French wikipedia page. Does this mean the Wikipedia page (english) for Eben Moglen has been taken out of the Google Search index?
======
nodata
I see it as the top result. Maybe you blocked the wikipedia domain.

~~~
dalke
I confirm that that URL has the Wikipedia page as #1, columbia.edu as #2, and
SFLC as #3, and that google.se returns the same hits.

~~~
touchingwood
Top result for me too

